# Shooting at new FOX tower in Jackson, MS



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

The debut of the new WUFX FOX35 has been delayed due to a shooting at the tower site during construction!! :eek2:

http://www.clarionledger.com/news/0309/03/m02.html

No one was hurt. However, the general manager says construction won't resume until the criminal investigation is completed or he gets assurance that the tower workers will be safe. I can't blame him.

I hope they catch that nut. You have to be really screwed in the head to want to shoot helpless tower builders. :nono:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Damn, I really hope something like this doesn't happen here in Denver. There was huge opposition to our new digital tower that recently was approved by the county and is set to be under construction starting early next year. I can just see some of the opposition taking shots at the construction workers here to get the project shut down...


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Mark,

Sorry about the incorrect post. I haven't had the opportunity to surf all the forums yet. Now that I know where the broadcast forum is, I will submit future broadcast stuff not specific to either DBS provider here.

gor88


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No problem.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

There is a suspect in the shooting.

The Clarion-Ledger reports that the Hinds Co. SD has a suspect and are waiting for results of gunpowder residue tests before confirming.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

The station is scheduled to be on the air at noon, September 30. Construction was delayed for 16 days while the search for a suspect continued and security details were arranged to allow construction to continue.

http://www.clarionledger.com/news/0309/29/m05.html


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

The station is on air with outstanding PQ.

Finally, we have a local FOX again.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's great news gor88! We're still struggling here in Denver. The City of Golden, which is located at the base of Lookout Mountain where our towers are, and where the new digital tower is going to be has filed a lawsuit against Jefferson County to stop the new tower from being built. The case will probably get thrown out, but it may cause yet more delays.


----------

